# Taurus 709 Slim



## AJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I own 2 Glocks -(23 and 19) and these pistols have been flawless. I purchased my 1st single stack a Taurus 709 slim 9mm in December of 2015- After reading internet reviews on single stack9mm- for the price-I purchased the 709 slim for $240. I Love the price, the feel (after putting a mag extender and a rubber grip), the way it shoots and put approx 3-400 rounds of FMJ 9mm Federal 115 gr , Blazer (same) and Remington (same) in a month of range shooting. I clean the pistol after every time that it's fired at the range. I have recently had 4 failure to fires -2 yesterday at the range. After contacting their service dept.- Taurus sent me a return repair order - which I am sending out. 
My forum questions are: 
1. I see heavy wear on the barrel slide both at the top and side. Has any one on this forum experienced this issue? 
2. Has any one else experienced recently FTF with a 709 slim after so few rounds?
3. How is the quality of warranty work from your experience.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Another Taurus another problem. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use this forum's "search" function, and ask for _Taurus_, or even for _709 Slim_.
Very carefully read all that you find.
We've all been this way before, and there's little use in repeating everything that has gone before.

BTW: An acquaintance bought a 709 Slim and practiced with it, and it ended up with an irreparably cracked frame.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah OP, the 709 has had some issues in the past, and the FTF/FTE thing seems to be one of them. I work with a guy that has a 740, and he claims to have around 1,000 rounds through it, with only some very minor ammo selection issues. I know this guy and he is pretty much no BS, so I would believe him, but that is how a lot of Taurus products seem to be. Some of them run like all hell, and others seem to be "all hell". 

Now I own a Taurus, a PT92AF, and it has been great so far...this was a gift from the wife, but Taurus has had a pretty good run with this model, so I am not jumping in on the Taurus slam wagon train. Personally, I would get the pistol to Taurus and let them do the work to it (this could take them a while), then take it and maybe trade it off on something similar. It sounds like you just might have one of the "all hell" ones I was talking about above. Good luck and keep us posted! :smt1099


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Not only read here, read other sites. I am a new buyer and the 709 was high on my list from reviews from Guns and Ammo. Once you dig deeper you will read more cons than pro by a great margin. FWIW I have no experience with the 709 or know anybody that owns one. I just heard enough to be scared off. Just too many bad reports.

EDIT:

As I said I have ZERO experience with Taurus or the 709 Slim. The finale nail in the coffin I was still trying to be open minded. I went to our local gun store mainly because they carried all 5 models I had narrowed my list down to. In no particular order.

Glock 43
Springfield XDS 3.3 9mm
SW MP Shield 9mm 
Taurus 709 Slim
Sig Sauer P250

Went in early in the morning, no customers. There were 3 salesman and the owner so I got all 4 to help. When I told them my list of 5, when I got to the Taurus 709, I got the Roll Eyes and grunts. I told them I only knew riffles and revolvers and new to semi's. When I asked what is wrong with the Taurus, the owner stepped up to the plate and said unless price was an issue, any other the other 4 on my list would be an excellent choice. I then asked; _why do you sell the Taurus_? Owner answered again and said: _It's a business, and we offer guns at all price points, and the Taurus models are for people who cannot afford a quality gun and looking for something cheap to keep in the Night Stand next to their bed_.

It was at that point I eliminated the Taurus from my list. FWIW I ended up with the Springfield XDS 9 mm Black. Well worth the extra $100, and is actually a little smaller and built right here in the US of A. Second choice would have been the SW MP Shield 9mm. I made my decision based on shooting all 4 guns at the shooting range. When I asked the owner at the shooting range about the Taurus, he said he would not buy one or allow one in the range._ Too much liability_ he said.

Hope that helps from someone that went in ignorant and open minded.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

dereckbc said:


> Not only read here, read other sites. I am a new buyer and the 709 was high on my list from *reviews from Guns and Ammo.* Once you dig deeper you will read more cons than pro by a great margin. FWIW I have no experience wiht the 709 or know anybody that owns one. I just heard enough to be scared off. Just too many bad reports.


That problem with reviews in a magazine is that more than likely they get paid by the manufacturer to do a review. The manufacturer makes sure that the gun that is being reviewed is the cream of their crop and has been gone over carefully before it is sent in for a review. The manufacturer is also a customer of the magazine by purchasing ads in those publications. The publication does not want to bite the hand that feeds them. Let the buyer beware!

Taurus does indeed manufacture a shoddy product along with poor quality control. People should ask themselves if their lives are worth an extra hundred bucks or so for a better quality gun? Especially someone who is a first time buyer who will have to practice with that gun which could mean firing several thousand rounds through the gun. I'd much rather have a gun that will hold up to say 25,000 rounds than one that might crap out after a few hundred, if they're lucky maybe a thousand. Many have had problems after only a couple of rounds. What good is the gun if it has to be sent back to the factory and the purchaser has to wait until God knows when to get it back. Especially if the manufacturer has hundreds or possibly a few thousand guns that have been sent and are waiting to be repaired. It is my understanding that parts for Taurus products are not available. Which means that even if it is brought to a gunsmith and if parts are needed the customer will be SOL. Unless of course the gunsmith could make and fit that part which would probably cost more than the gun itself, depending on the part.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

desertman said:


> . It is my understanding that parts for Taurus products are not available. Which means that even if it is brought to a gunsmith and if parts are needed the customer will be SOL. Unless of course the gunsmith could make and fit that part which would probably cost more than the gun itself, depending on the part.


I own a number of older S&W revolvers which have the firing pin in the hammer. Either I'm one lucky old geeser or don't shoot much ( for years it was 3-4 hundred rounds by-weekly), but it is my understanding that these firing pins are no longer available from S&W. To date I have not encountered any issues with these firing pins, but have read they are prone to failure after years of service. In my household S&W revolvers are about as good as it's going to get! So what would you suggest I do with these old and now outdated Smiths?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

just for fun said:


> I own a number of older S&W revolvers which have the firing pin in the hammer. Either I'm one lucky old geeser or don't shoot much ( for years it was 3-4 hundred rounds by-weekly), but it is my understanding that these firing pins are no longer available from S&W. To date I have not encountered any issues with these firing pins, but have read they are prone to failure after years of service. In my household S&W revolvers are about as good as it's going to get! *So what would you suggest I do with these old and now outdated Smiths?*


Hang on to them. If your guns are worth something which I'm sure they are, being that they are older S&W's you could always have one made if need be. You can probably also find them from Numrich Gun Parts-www.gunpartscorp.com/ or any other company that sells parts for older firearms. Good luck trying to find parts for Taurus as they do not sell them. As far as I know their firearms must be returned to the factory for repairs. It's probably not profitable for company's to reproduce parts for guns that are cheaply made and from a company with numerous quality control issues such as Taurus. In other words the cost to make and sell those parts would be more than what the guns are worth in the first place. I've gone through this type of thing with restoring antique cars. Some cars are just not worth restoring (undesirable) thus there is just not that much available for them. Nor is it profitable to make those parts. If something has great collector value and it is rare it is worth fixing even if parts have to be made from scratch.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi everyone. I think I am the lucky one. I used to owned a 709 slim and never had a problem with it but it was not shot a lot (About 600 rounds in 2 years ). It was easy to conceal (carried a 9 rounds mag in the pocket as a spare and uncle mikes iwb) but I never managed to shoot it accurately (HATE the loooooonnnnng trigger ). So I trade it for a 741 32h&r and boy what an amazing surprise. It's my third Taurus and never experienced malfunctions.


----------

